# FS: MA: Coralife 48" Aqualight Power Compact Strip Light



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

For sale: MA:

Coralife 48" Aqualight Power Compact Strip Light 4x65 watts
+
2x adjustable coralife legs

Reason for selling: Gave up on some tanks

Condition: Used for about a year. It currently has 2x6,00k and 2x10k but one 6,700k is dead. Other then thats all 4 fan works. I also moved a bulb that worked to the dead bulb spot and it works so it def. just a dead bulb.

Price: $180 Picked up 
I will shipped but you pay shipping and 3% paypal fees

Let me know if you want any pictures.


-Han


----------

